# Am i allowed



## Alltheway (Apr 12, 2013)

So I write a fairly successful blog and fairly successful youtube channel which generates money.

I want to visit the usa on one of the short term visas as I understand it there are 90 day non work visas and 6 month non work visas.

I would continue to make blog posts and youtube videos while I'm there would this count as work? I'm not sure what the stance is on youtube videos haha.

thanks for the help!


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Alltheway said:


> So I write a fairly successful blog and fairly successful youtube channel which generates money.
> 
> I want to visit the usa on one of the short term visas as I understand it there are 90 day non work visas and 6 month non work visas.
> 
> ...


if you are a Brit ..use the 90 day ESTA visa waiver ..do not apply for the B-2


----------



## Alltheway (Apr 12, 2013)

Davis1 said:


> if you are a Brit ..use the 90 day ESTA visa waiver ..do not apply for the B-2


so it would still be okay to post videos on that?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Alltheway said:


> so it would still be okay to post videos on that?


Do you get paid?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Alltheway said:


> so it would still be okay to post videos on that?



what you do in your bedroom is not my concern


----------



## Alltheway (Apr 12, 2013)

twostep said:


> Do you get paid?


yea I make money from people watching these videos


----------



## Alltheway (Apr 12, 2013)

Davis1 said:


> what you do in your bedroom is not my concern


well thats kinda the whole point of the thread


----------



## Alltheway (Apr 12, 2013)

How hard would it be to obtain a visa if I wanted to stay? I know of a very prominent youbue figure who was born raised and lived in sweden and in the last few months has moved to la. He has no other job other than his channel so would that of been really tough for him to get a visa?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Not even the slightest chance 
you need a degree minimum and a company to sponsor you with employment


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Why do you not read up on US visa options. They are fairly black and white. Uscis.gov is a good start. Btw - work without respective permit/visa is frowned upon and oftentimes means entry ban. Work is considered providing a service against a means of compensation.


----------



## Alltheway (Apr 12, 2013)

Davis1 said:


> Not even the slightest chance
> you need a degree minimum and a company to sponsor you with employment


I have a masters degree.

I am self employed and there is obviously a chance as like I said recently someone did it.


----------



## Alltheway (Apr 12, 2013)

twostep said:


> Why do you not read up on US visa options. They are fairly black and white. Uscis.gov is a good start. Btw - work without respective permit/visa is frowned upon and oftentimes means entry ban. Work is considered providing a service against a means of compensation.


I have done some reading but was confused and looking for help so I came here.

People go to the USA without a country sponsoring them and I was wondering how.

I imagine I would qualify on one of the extraordinary ability visas


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Your original question was if you are allowed to work while in the US with VWP. The answer is - legally no.

The information given by you and that in increments is that you are a blogger and have a Masters. Where do you see qualifications for a National Interest based visa?

What do you mean by 'going to the US without a country sponsoring them'?


----------

